# need some ideas for a homemade target



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is some my son and I have made simple ones. 


















The are 1X1 wood frames, stuffed with plastic bags shrink wrap. You can use old clothes. The out side is old coca cola signs that are corrugated plastic. The facing is house wrap or you can use landscape material. It is all stapled together. The one with the arrow was shot point blank. It only went in 4". Here is another link for an outdoor one. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399825

Hutch


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Heres a thread with some biguns. I like the idea that you can compress the innards

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1243230&highlight=lifetime+target


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is another 3 good ones this should keep you busy for awhile. I know it did me!
http://www.myrdos.com/diy-archery-target.html
http://archeryreport.com/2010/05/diy-lifetime-target-build/
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321626&highlight=Lifetime+targets

Hutch


----------



## Piratejason (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been experimenting since Christmas (when my son got his Mission). We have made the blue styrofoam insulation board (cut to a foot depth and 3 foot length) target and several shooting bags. The arrows pull out easiest from the bags and I like the price (super cheap) and portability.

Example of compresed styrofoam - I used salt treated 2*4 and all thread to bind mine









Our best luck came with 100 lb. feed sacks (doubled) from a local home and garden store - 69 cents each. We stuffed them with layered carpet and carpet padding pulled from the dumpster behind the carpet store. Arrows pull out with two fingers even from my 70lb. Martin at 15 yds. The nylon stranded bags self heal and holes close up as arrow is pulled out. I packed the bags tightly and sewed shut with 20lb. mono.










Good Luck,
PJ


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I've taken all the extra 50 lb corn sacks I accumulate from feeding my deer, I double up the sacks and fill with old clothes (buttons and zippers removed), works like a charm!


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

thanks for all the ideas i am going to have to try some of them out but feel free to keep them coming i shoot a lot so i will try anything to save a buck


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

I was wondering all these targets that are made out of a wood box with chicken wire on the front of them does the chicken wire ever damage your arrow it seams like that it would scratch you arrow up can you all give me some feed back on this


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bigduke_89 said:


> I was wondering all these targets that are made out of a wood box with chicken wire on the front of them does the chicken wire ever damage your arrow it seams like that it would scratch you arrow up can you all give me some feed back on this


No it doesn't. These targets have been around for sometime and everyone who has one has said it doesn't hurt the arrow at all. If you don't like the chicken wire I make them with out it. There is a pic above.

HUTCH


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

thank there is one on here that uses for board for the front of his i thought that was a pretty good idea just been looking at my options before i go get the materials


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

what works the best to stuff the targets with i see cloths, plastic bags, and some other stuff just was wondering what is the best thing


----------



## boznarras (Nov 16, 2009)

You can stuff the mesh feed sacks with the plastic bags you get at the grocery store. I get my feed sacks from 40 lb dog food bags, but that is because I have a dog. I turn the feed sacks inside out so they are white, and I spray paint a dot or whatever (tic tac toe board?)on front and back. I start with a double bag, one inside another. When enough use makes a hole in the sack, just put the whole thing inside a new sack and keep using.


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigduke_89 (May 10, 2008)

Where can I get some foam for a layered foam target?


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

I shoot in my basement all winter long at a cardboard box filled with plastic grocery bags. I then tape a sub yardage 5 spot target to the front of the box. you can get that here for free. http://texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/TT.htm


----------



## dghuntingstore (Jan 21, 2011)

Just made this one. Scrap wood laying around the shop. Old door mat for the face. Rags in the inside.16 bucks.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*My homemade target*

:teeth:Old foam floor mats cut 6-in, wide 12-in long.Work great for broadheads or field points.
Bag target made from feed bag filled with old lawn chair pads.


----------

